# Its TLC's newest show: Trading Nissan's!



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Alright boys and girls, heres the story...
My father wants to trade in my 93 Altima for a 89 Pulsar AND a (year not know) Stanza. Its not like any of the other Stanza I've seen. It kinda looks like a mini-van. Anyway, I just wanted to know the power for both cars. See if they would be good for a little racing action . I'm thinking the Pulsar would (manual) be, but what do I know? LoL. Alright, let me know the engine types and all that for both cars and tell me if you guys think its a good idea. 

P.S. I put this here because there was no Pulsar section. That and I'm lazy.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

howdy mzanubis. you'll find pulsars under the sentra/nx section, the nx used to be called a pulsar nx until 1990. the '89 pulsar nx came in two flavors, the xe and the se. my old nismo catalog lists the engines as e16i, ca16de, ga16i, and ca18de (the two -de engines prolly for the se 16-valve). i believe they are compatible with sr20 series engines, and if you can find a nismo catalog, there should be a lot of stuff in there for racing the pulsar nx

stanza used to come in a station wagon body, between 1986 and 1988. the only van i could find was around in 1987 and 88, disappeared in 1989, and came back with the axxess station wagon in 1990 for one year. i'm afraid i have no other info on these vehicles

edit: nissan motorsports usa catalog, not nismo, my bad


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

They made a Stanza Wagon that was part station wagon/part minivan before the Axxess. In fact, a friend of mine used to drive one. They're slow. Painfully slow. The only good thing I can say about them is that they aren't the ugliest vehicle ever put into production. They were sold in the late 1980s, which was a time of odd cars, like the tiny Colt and Mitsubishi wagons that somehow sat 7.(Those grew into another variant of the Wago-Van creature)

I'd say the Pulsar has potential, but the only way to make the Stanza Wagon faster is to drop it off of something tall.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm thinking that the Stanza wagon probably had the KA24E in it like the regular Stanza and Axxess vans did.Saw one at the junkyard the other day, but can't remember if it was a Stanza wagon or Axxess-but whichever it was, it had the KA24E under the hood.If it is a earlier engine than the KA24E,then it is probably very underpowered.As for the Pulsar, I have seen them mostly with the e16 engine that came in the b12 Sentra's, but I also saw one with a wierd DOHC engine in it at the junkyard.It was probably the CA18DE,but I couldn't find any information on the car to identify it.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Shane M said:


> *
> 
> .........the only way to make the Stanza Wagon faster is to drop it off of something tall. *


LOL


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The 1989 Pulsar NX/SE came with a CA18DE. Unfortunately, Nissan messed with the engine to try and reduce emissions. The '89-90 CA18DE's only came with 96hp. The 1988 was the only year the CA18DE was available in the U.S. with 125hp.

The CA16DE ('87 Pulsar NX/SE) and CA18DE are baby brothers to the RB series engines. Neither engine has anything in common with the SR20DE except they are all four cylinder engines.

I think the crazy engine you are talking about for the Stanza is the CA20E. A dual sparkplug engine with a wimpy 8.5:1 compression. In stock form it came with around 96hp also but is not capable of the same revs as the CA18DE. To get more juice out of the CA20E you'd have to increase the compression, probably port/polish head, and get stronger forged rods. That would be just the beginning.


----------

